# Come see my band



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Every year we do a special show benefiting Toys for Tots. We take cover songs and change the lyrics to Christmas themed. This year we have 22 songs, everything from Accept to ZZ Top. 

This is an all ages show and you get in free with a new toy donation. Come out and help put some toys under the tree of some less fortunate kids. It's an early show, we go on at 8:30.

Hope to see some of ya'll there!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We will also be on the Fox 26 morning show LIVE December 2nd playing a couple of tunes for the show.

Here's us last year:

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/morning_news/101217-wide-open-throttle-rocks-christmas


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

This Saturday night


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool deal!


----------

